# Babs Streisand ?



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

(did I even spell her name right?? LOL)
Does she have a Hav? Just saw a pic of her and a group of celebs in an old People mag. She was holding a fluffy white dog -- kind of looked like a Hav.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I found this on Google Answers ...... guess it's not a Hav!

"For many years, Barbra Streisand had a beloved male dog named Sammy.
After Sammy's death, Barbra got a female white poodle and named her
Samantha.

From a recent interview with Barbra:

"In reality too, I'm in love with my dog Samantha because there is a
way I speak to her (uses Ben Stiller as a prop): 'You the poodle, good
morning (with baby talk voice while scratching and petting Stiller)',
so I thought that's the way I would love my son. And my dog is right
outside (they bring her in and show to everybody. It's a white, middle
sized poodle)."

FemaleFirst: Barbra Streisand, Dustin Hoffman & Ben Stiller Interview
http://www.femalefirst.co.uk/entertainment/45832004.htm

There is a photo here of Barbra with Oprah Winfrey and the dog Samantha:

Barbra Streisand Archives
http://www.barbra-archives.com/news/2002news.html

And here you'll find a photo of Barbra, Samantha, and Diane Sawyer:

WireImage: Barbra Streisand "Primetime"
http://www.wireimage.com/GalleryListing.asp?nbc1=1&navtyp=CAL====138935&ym=200509

And yet another photo of Barbra with Samantha:

New York Daily News: How Babs hung on by her fingernails 
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/gossip/story/116261p-104864c.html

Although Barbra describes Samantha as being a poodle, the dog looks to
me as if she may be a mix between a poodle and a bichon frisé or
maltese. If your mom wants a dog that resembles Barbra's dog, I
suggest looking for a poodle/bichon mix or a poodle/maltese mix. These
are sometimes called "poochons" and "maltipoos."

You can learn more about poochons and maltipoos here:

Rolling Meadows Puppies: Poochon Page
http://www.rollingmeadowspuppies.com/PoochonPage.html

Rolling Meadows Puppies: Maltipoo Page
http://www.rollingmeadowspuppies.com/MaltipooPage.html

My Google search strategy:

Google Web Search: "barbra streisand" poodle
://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22barbra+streisand%22+poodle "


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks! I thought it's hair looked a bit curly for a Hav -- it really looks more like a mix than a pure poodle in the pic I saw!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Keep in mind that we've all seen some Havanese that we've probably questioned was really a Hav. Not all dogs (even purebreds) look exactly like the breed they've originated from, unfortunately.

Donna, Amy R. asked the same question about Barbra back in November. Looks like you two saw the same thing!


----------

